# The Price Of A Medical Helicopter Ride



## fmdog44 (Jan 2, 2022)

A woman whose son was taken to a hospital in Houston recently was interviewed by a local TV station recently because of the bill she received for the ride. The bill was $26,000. Not a misprint, not a mistake. Question: Who makes the call to use a helicopter versus an ambulance?


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 2, 2022)

We had a friend who paid 22k many years ago from Texas to nyc


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jan 2, 2022)

Sept 2015 :   $49,950


----------



## Jeni (Jan 2, 2022)

In my hometown the company used the most,  for  medical transports offered membership of like $160 a year just in case you ended up needing the ride... bet they made a ton off those who did not need and for those who did always heard feel was big but not as big as those listed here.

we had lots of lakes, skiing and activities away from town that if injured a helicopter is the fastest way to help.  
I always though it was a good idea if you were involved in those type of activities.
we used to go up to ski with kids asked Hubby to sign up for that year as i saw a few carted off that way but he did not ever think we would need it.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Most of the time its for massive injuries and time is a necessity to save a life


----------



## old medic (Jan 3, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> A woman whose son was taken to a hospital in Houston recently was interviewed by a local TV station recently because of the bill she received for the ride. The bill was $26,000. Not a misprint, not a mistake. Question: Who makes the call to use a helicopter versus an ambulance?


Thats not a misprint, and the cost is absurd. The WHO part can be complicated. If its Hospital to Hospital, Its normally the sending Doctors call. If its from the field, then it depends on the areas EMS service guidelines. Locally I have had to argue with the 1st responders that are calling for a Helicopter while we are still responding. I have seen many flown that could, and should have, easily gone by ground. And a few reasons Ive heard has made me mad. I personally have cancelled the bird many more times than flown the Patient, and always ask them permission if they are conscious, and give them the reason why.  I am waiting to see lawsuits start over this.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2022)

terry123 said:


> Most of the time its for massive injuries and time is a necessity to save a life


My neighbor was flown from one hospital to another 30 miles away!! $14,000!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 3, 2022)

terry123 said:


> Most of the time its for massive injuries and time is a necessity to save a life


Fine but who makes the call? A doctor or a medic? I don't think we should be charged based on the opinion of a medic.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 7, 2022)

My wife was flown from one hospital to another 50 miles away. Medicare paid the bill.


----------



## john19485 (Mar 7, 2022)

One time I was being flown , after being wounded ,I looked out the window , I thought it said mortuary, but it was the USS Sanctuary


----------



## win231 (Mar 7, 2022)

_Who makes the call to use a helicopter versus an ambulance?_
Whoever wants to make $26,000.00.


----------



## caroln (Mar 8, 2022)

I belong to AirMedCare. "_Members never pay a dime out-of-pocket when transported by an AMCN provider. Enjoy peace of mind for as little as $85 a year, or $65 a year for seniors. Join our over 3 million members today "._  It's a very reasonable cost and I don't have to worry about a horrendous bill if I need a life flight.  If anyone is worried about this happening, I recommend joining.  They aren't _everywhere_, but have a pretty good coverage area.
https://www.airmedcarenetwork.com


----------



## Liberty (Mar 8, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> A woman whose son was taken to a hospital in Houston recently was interviewed by a local TV station recently because of the bill she received for the ride. The bill was $26,000. Not a misprint, not a mistake. Question: Who makes the call to use a helicopter versus an ambulance?


The emergency first responding fire dept Paramedic makes the call, usually...in our area. If someone is having a TIA, its a given.


----------



## Remy (Mar 12, 2022)

I'll just die. Thank you.


----------

